# Is my Hedgehog Sick?



## ahedding003 (Jan 16, 2013)

My hedgehog has barely eaten in 4 days, and is barley drinking water... She runs around like normal when I take her out though, but at night she hasnt used her wheel the past couple of nights to. A couple of weeks ago she was sneezing a couple of times to. Im a new hedgehog owner, and shes only 12 weeks old so just some advice would be great, Thanks!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

What's your heating and lighting like for her cage? Both of those can affect the activity level, including appetite, especially if she's too cold and is starting a hibernation attempt. You should syringe feed her to keep her digestive system moving and to make sure she has something in her. After they go a day or two without eating much, their bodies will slow down which gives them less of an appetite, and it's a downward cycle.


----------



## ahedding003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well its about 70 in that room, maybe 71, but I don't have a heating lamp. How do I syringe feed her? I tried one time but it didn't work very well. I dont know if this would matter, but I put her upstairs over the weekend so my mom could watch her for me while I was gone, but its warm up their, about 77 during the day, so im not sure if it would matter.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

70 degrees is too low for a hedgehog. They need to be 72-73 at a minimum, though they typically do best at around 75. Look into getting either a space heater or a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) ASAP. You can find details about what you'll need and the different options here: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579 You'll also want to have light in the room for at least 12 hours a day. The easiest way is to hook a lamp up to a timer.

Most likely she's being lethargic from the start of a hibernation attempt. Check her over and see if her belly feels cool, and try warming her up under your shirt. She should perk up when she's warmer and have more of an appetite, but if she doesn't want to eat still, you can get an oral syringe from a pharmacy - most of the time if you just go to the desk and ask they'll give you one or two for free, or they can point you to where they are in the store. Get some meat baby food - make sure it's room temperature when you feed it to her. You can also use Hills A/D, a canned food, or Carnivore Care, which is a powdered (just add water) food that vets will have for purchase. Whatever you use, add water if necessary to get it to a semi-liquid consistency. You can also pick up some Pedialyte (clear kind only) to syringe feed, it helps with dehydration.


----------



## ahedding003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Would a heating pad be good? because I don't want to have to leave the light on all night since they are nocturnal, when I picked her up her feet and stomach were pretty warm, she wasn't very cold


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

That's why a CHE is better. Heat lamps put off light that can keep them from being active at night. A CHE only creates heat, not light.

A heating pad doesn't heat the air of the cage, so it's not an effective heating method.


----------



## ahedding003 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks so much! Until I have time to run out and grab a CHE im using a heating pad I had and she is already running around more and eating! :mrgreen:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

When you get the CHE you also will need a fixture that is rated for a CHE and a thermostat to control it.


----------



## lungstar12 (Feb 7, 2015)

*is my hedgie sick*

my hedgehog isnt eating that much but is walking and running normal
he sleeps alot, even during the night
he isnt happy when i just take him out


----------

